# Starting out at 43 with high Fsh



## Jane1970 (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm 43 and now in a position to start a family with a wonderful man but initial blood results show a high Fsh 18.4, just wanting to hear of any success stories of ladies in a similar position. My doctor is suggesting early menopause. I have booked a session in Cheltenham for some natural therapy but really confused as to whether to use clomid or something similar. I tried one round of clomid which completely disrupted my cycle which until then was regular as clockwork as were my ovulating days, but on clomid I didn't ovulate until day 32 & my period was delayed until day 49. So completely disheartened by that. Any advice or experience shared would be gratefully received.


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Jane.... i didn't want to read and run.

As can be seen from my signature it took a while for professionals to come to conclusion i had gone thru menopause prob around 36 but for me clomid wasn't a possibility as my fsh was off the scale.. literally.
So had to be DE for us.

Im sure there'll be someone on here shortly who has had experience of clomid but just wanted to wish you luck in whatever you decide.

Essie xx


----------



## beattie2 (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Jane

Welcome to FF, I am the same age as you. I don't think an fsh level of 18 is that unusual for ladies of our age, and it can fluctuate from month to month.  We did an embie freezing cycle  last year and the first month I had fsh tested it was 16, my doc suggested that I waited a few months, we retested and it had come to to about 10. We went for it and we got 6 eggs- we currently have 5 frosties in the freezer from that cycle. I found that wheatgrass and chinese herbs have helped and have certainly improved my response to stimms. There is a really good chinese herbalist based in Surrey called  Dr Wing.(Natural Womens Health Clinic) His treatment helped alot and alot of women have success naturally with his tx. Good luck Bx


----------



## Altai (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi Jane,

I've done ovulation inductions with Letrozole (femara) - considered to be milder than clomid and no adverse effect on lining, and also with very low doses of menopur every other day, plus ovitrelle injections every time. Needless to say had to do scans, too because clinic was overseeing this. But you can do it yourself with just ovulation tests and save money.  
But I did these between ivf cycles, so not to feel that am wasting valuable time so to say. 

Unfortunately, none has worked so far, but that reflects statistics for our age group. Sorry cannot give you a positive experience. Apart from saying that still trying in a hope that will get that ONE golden egg.  

I cant comment on fsh but I think it does look high. Perhaps some supplements could help to reduce it? 

Best  of luck


----------



## Jane1970 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thank you all for the responses, it's so much better to hear from people who have/experiencing similar, far better than being guided by statistics quoted by doctors. I am going to see how I get on at the tree of life in Cheltenham next week & then see how I feel about drugs but equally I know I can't afford to hang around. Good luck to you also, it's a roller coaster ride but hopefully worthwhile in the end .


----------



## Asja (Oct 8, 2013)

I am 42, and I know from experience that at your age, you are wasting your time if you use clomid. You have no time to waste. If you are not pregnant naturally, go straight to IVF.  We are trying to have a second child, and we just had a failed ivf cycle. The doctor told me that we got enough eggs (10), but the quality was not the best. They recommended I take DHEA (25mg 3x per day) for at least two months and try again. I am also taking a few other vitamins (ubiquinol, maca) so we'll see if these do anything.  Good luck!

Maybe I should have mentioned that several years ago we did three rounds of clomid, didn't work, and the lining was very thin.


----------



## karenah73 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi Jane

I am nearly 41 and diagnosed with unexplained infertility. At age 39, and with an FSH of 13, I was prescribed Clomid for 8 months without any success. We then moved to IVF and after my first round I'm currently 26wks pregnant. I've been incredibly lucky. Prior to starting Clomid I spent a year using OPK tests without any success. 

The only thing I would change about my treatment is I wish I'd given up on Clomid sooner. I had a completely erratic cycle (28-48days) and the Clomid did sort that but I feel like I was fobbed off by my consultant to keep taking it month after month because she was convinced it would work for me. I feel like I wasted months and should have gone down the IVF route much sooner. 

I do know of two people who had successful pregnancies as a result of taking Clomid. It's worth trying it for a couple of months, especially if prescribed on the NHS but be ready with options of what to do next. 

Good luck 

Karen x


----------



## Jane1970 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thank you, my gut tells me no to clomid, your experiences help me towards that decision, I'm sure it works for some but my only experience of it wasn't good, even worse to be told that it can shock your system so much that it pretty much shuts it down for a while.  I was only told this after I'd taken it.
Asia, good luck & I will read up on those vitamins
Karen, how exciting for you   thank you for the detail on your use of Clomid


----------



## oldmamagoodmama (May 1, 2014)

Jane1970 said:


> I'm 43 and now in a position to start a family with a wonderful man but initial blood results show a high Fsh 18.4, just wanting to hear of any success stories of ladies in a similar position. My doctor is suggesting early menopause. I have booked a session in Cheltenham for some natural therapy but really confused as to whether to use clomid or something similar. I tried one round of clomid which completely disrupted my cycle which until then was regular as clockwork as were my ovulating days, but on clomid I didn't ovulate until day 32 & my period was delayed until day 49. So completely disheartened by that. Any advice or experience shared would be gratefully received.


look dear jane,

i am a success story of pregnancy with high FSH and very low AMH (but i was a few years younger). all i can tell you is that there is no much time to waste, 
so when women like us look for fertility specialists, we have to go to the best ones, also with supplements and other lifestyle interventions we have to be smarter then the others...

here is a lot of information about high FSH from people who know what they are taking about and publish a lot if high-impact medical journals: http://www.centerforhumanreprod.com/high_fsh.html

all the best


----------

